# rotors for W8



## jeffsu350 (Nov 7, 2003)

I want to look into getting custom made rotors for my '02 passat W8.
I need to know
For Rotor
1. thickness of rotor
2. outside diameter or rotor
3. Flange diameter
4. Eye diameter
5. size of holes and number of holes in rotor
6. Bolt circle ( from pic looks like diameter or bolt circle not sure though)
7. Flange thickness
8. Step depth
For rotor Hat
1. Maximum diameter for caliper clearance
2. Minimum diameter to fir over hub
3. Center bore diameter
4. Actual offset
5. Face thickness
6. Number of holes, hole size and circle rotor mount
7. number of holes, hole size and bolt circle stud pattern
If you have W8 brakes off your car, front and rear if possible, can you please measure these things. Also, if anyone knows where else i could find this i would greatly appreciate it.


----------

